# USASpec PA10-VW



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

*New Ipod adapter USASpec PA10-VW*

Check it out fellas and gimme some brainpower cause i just cancelled an
order for another device w/o radio controls for the iPod. 
http://www.thezeb.com/p-USA-SP...3.htm
Oh for the techno freak (aint we all here) the manual:
http://www.discountcarstereo.com/pdf/pa10-vw.pdf
Smack me but methinks this is da best deal out there. Just look at the pro quality cabling and the aluminum diffuser on that box!
I will post a review as soon as i have it installed.
Also what are your thoughts on a much shorter iPod to adapter cable since it will lying in the trunk anyway?
Kandiru from Amazonia
_Modified by Kandiru at 11:56 PM 9-7-2005_

_Modified by Kandiru at 11:57 PM 9-7-2005_

_Modified by Kandiru at 12:00 AM 9-8-2005_

_Modified by Kandiru at 12:00 AM 9-8-2005_

_Modified by Kandiru at 12:01 AM 9-8-2005_

_Modified by Kandiru at 12:05 AM 9-8-2005_































_Modified by Kandiru at 7:13 AM 9-16-2005_


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: New Ipod adapter USASpec PA10-VW (Kandiru)*

We carry the USASpec adapter as well and will match any legitimate price advertised & throw in free shipping if you are in the US… http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MP3YourCar at 9:01 PM 9-7-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: New Ipod adapter USASpec PA10-VW (MP3YourCar)*

Let me know how it works becasue I have heard horror stories about them not working. I ordered one to try and it was never recognised by the radio. I hope it works becasue I would love to carry this part.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: New Ipod adapter USASpec PA10-VW (Enfig Motorsport)*

iPod coming off e-bay Canada. Now i have to create playlists in Winamp (yeah it even has an iPod plugin) cause iTunes messed up my processor speeds big time and load them, then ill let you know if chx dig it
Seriously, i have it installed, will post as soon as i get the iPod loaded.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: New Ipod adapter USASpec PA10-VW (Kandiru)*

Wow this thing rocks. It has high quality shielded cable and audiophile style heat diffuser aluminum chassis made by free people in Korea.
The iPod is my very first one, bought with dead battery off E-Bay (who needs it if its in the car) and i already love it. It's amazing how i loaded all playlists with WimAmp and the plugin. The ease of use is remarkable and i have to say i will forever look at iPod with respect.
So, hundred bucks for adapter, seventy for broken screen and dead battery iPod, and SWEEETNESS, love it, the best music in my VW ever







))))
Thank you geeks for ideas.
Also thanks Enfig for professional and prompt customer service.
Kandiru from Amazonia


----------

